# RENZO RUGGIERI



## Катя (16 Авг 2010)

Недавно Рэнцо Руджери стал моим кумиром. Его легендарное одно из лучших исполнение произведения "Карнавал" - впечатлило меня. Конешно я слушала и другие его исполнения:"Im stupid"; "Misty"; "My Favorite Things"; "My Funny Valentine" - все они просто потресающие в его исполнении! Но одно меня огорчает, я ни разу не слышала этого мастера В ЖИВУЮ!На данный момент это моя мечта. Я страсно желаю побывать на одном из его концертов.Но пока этого еще не случилось я просто интересуюсь. Я собираю информацию о блестательном мастере аккордеона Scandalli. Поэтому если вам не трудно, друзья, поделитесь информацией и со мной.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Зарание благодарю!


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (19 Ноя 2010)

О, Ренцо и ученики ( Mario d'Amario, Alessio di Sante, Veronika Todorova, Antonio Spaccarotella, Danilo di Paolonicola ), любовь моя!! Но Ренцо уже пару лет играет на изумительном Ballone-Burini из натурального дерева, его Scandalli имел слишком металический звук. Я видел где-то на интернете, что он закончил в 1993-ем году консерваторию по классы джаза и фортепиано. У него есть свой сайт www.renzoruggieri.com , там всё есть. Засматриваюсь видео его и учеников на YouTube, там их полно. Играю Carnevale, но у меня это совсем не то.


----------



## akkordeonist (19 Ноя 2010)

...а ещё он одно время активно рекламировал аккордеоны фирмы SEM... это к слову о "мастере аккордеона Scandalli"... :accordion:


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (19 Ноя 2010)

Да, как раз его ученик Марио д'Амарио выиграл престижный финский международный конкурс Primus Ikaalinen в 2008-ом году на кнопoчном аккордеоне SЕМ. И другой его ученик Данило де Паолоникола тоже играет на SЕМ. Я видел много положительных отзывов о звуке этих аккодеонов. Но в принципе, одно дргому не мешает, ведь Paolo Soprani, SEM и Scandalli это разные марки одной и той фирмы, раньше Menghini, а теперь Suoni (& Pigini ).


----------



## kravchenko-art (1 Апр 2011)

Вчера Рэнцо Руджери выступал на закрытии Международного Конкурся "Аккордеон Плюс" в Ростове-на-Дону :accordion: это было в Театре Горькова вроде бы на Театральной пл. Я там был))


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (1 Апр 2011)

СПАСИБО! Хотелось бы побольше информации и о самом конкурсе, и о том, что Ренцо играл, соло или ансамбль, какие произведения, а если бы ещё аудио или видео!.. 
А какие Ваши впечатления?


----------



## Катя (2 Апр 2011)

*DiegoVaz3*,
DiegoVaz3 писал:


> СПАСИБО! Хотелось бы побольше информации и о самом конкурсе, и о том, что Ренцо играл, соло или ансамбль, какие произведения, а если бы ещё аудио или видео!..
> А какие Ваши впечатления?


Присоеденяюсь...


----------



## pavloff.76 (3 Июн 2018)

Катя писал:


> Недавно Рэнцо Руджери стал моим кумиром. Его легендарное одно из лучших исполнение произведения "Карнавал" - впечатлило меня. Конешно я слушала и другие его исполнения:"Im stupid"; "Misty"; "My Favorite Things"; "My Funny Valentine" - все они просто потресающие в его исполнении! Но одно меня огорчает, я ни разу не слышала этого мастера В ЖИВУЮ!На данный момент это моя мечта. Я страсно желаю побывать на одном из его концертов.Но пока этого еще не случилось я просто интересуюсь. Я собираю информацию о блестательном мастере аккордеона Scandalli. Поэтому если вам не трудно, друзья, поделитесь информацией и со мной.
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> Зарание благодарю!


----------



## pavloff.76 (3 Июн 2018)

Добрый день. Нет ли у Вас случайно нот Руджери "Рома танго" и "Карнавал"?


----------



## vev (3 Июн 2018)

____


----------

